# Advanced Cycles: Use Caution



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

Cycles more for the seasoned and experienced user~

*Cycle #1- Mass + Strength*
by Twist

Week 1-7 Test- 600mg
Week 7-10 Test- 800mg 
Week 10-14 Test- 1,000mg
Week 14-18 Test- 1,200mg
Week 1-6 Dbol 50mg/day
Week 10-14 Halotestin 30mg/day
Week 1-16 Deca 400mg
Week 1-6+PCT IGF-1 lr3 30mcg biLat ED

Week 19 Begin PCT


*Cycle #2- Lean Mass* 
by Twist

Week 1-7 Test- 600mg
Week 7-10 Test- 800mg 
Week 10-14 Test- 1,000mg
Week 14-18 Test- 1,200mg
Week 1-17 EQ- 800mg
Week 1-6 Tren Ace- 50mg/day
Week 10-18 Winstrol- 50mg/day


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 3, 2011)

For Cycle #1, why begin PCT during Week 19 when the Ester requires at least 2 weeks to clear if not longer since you have been on for 18 weeks ??


----------



## Ravager (May 12, 2011)

What type of gyno prevention is recommended for these advanced cycles to prevent against the 2 types of gyno (19Nor)


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 23, 2011)

im intrested in the gyno question


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravager said:


> What type of gyno prevention is recommended for these advanced cycles to prevent against the 2 types of gyno (19Nor)





pitbullguy0101 said:


> im intrested in the gyno question




Aromasin 12.5mg/eod
Cabergoline .5mg/ed

 throughout cycle


----------



## RoidsR4m3 (Aug 17, 2013)

The normal is Caber at .5mg 2x/week. However, this is just the because of the half-life being around 3-4 days. I always seem to do better with .5mg every other two days.


----------

